# docked tails?



## jaimebpa1

I've noticed from pictures on here that a lot of the dogs do not have docked tails. Our breeder had our puppy's tail docked soon after it was born. Is it just a personal preference of breeders? Or is it something that is done in some places and not others?


----------



## RubyCockapoo

It's not permitted in the UK anymore, only for working dogs. A lot of the dogs on here are in the UK.


----------



## jaimebpa1

Thanks!

I ended up googling it and it appears that it may be banned in Canada soon as well. As well as ear cropping and removing the dew claw. 

If i had a choice i would just leave their tail as is, but it was never presented as an option for our puppy.


----------



## kendal

My two eldist girls have their tails docked,to the same length as the poodle. No one knew my girls were docked till we got echo, and even then they asked why her tail was so long not why are the others shorter.


. it used to be breeders prefrence and breed standered but the law change banning it in pet dog. but from what i hear there has been an increse in insurance clames for damege tails needing fixed by a vet in breeds that used to be docked.


----------



## kendal

The docking ban i dont mind. but a ban on dew clawing is stuped. they cause so many injurys. it is far simpler to remover the as pups. we had do get deltas removed when she was spayed. it took longer to heal than her spay woond. and she pulled out stitches which made it take longer.


----------



## teaberrie

I didn't realized that mars had a docked tail when I got him. I just thought he had a cute short stubby tail


----------



## Pepster

An aunt of someone at my work wanted a cockapoo after she saw pepper and when she got one she said it had been cheaper because it had had it's tail docked. That was about 6 months ago in Derbyshire, I wonder why it had had it's tail done if it's not allowed here?


----------



## Soo

I was reading that vets now have to fill in forms on why they dock an animal.

A good bit back owners were banned from docking their own pups as many had been doing for years and vets were discouraged from doing it. There are prob still some breeders who have always docked their pups who are still doing it despite the ban and some may be doing it for friends etc which is why you can still see pet dogs who are docked.

I dont get the injured tails argument to it to be honest. While working dogs (that are used for working and not pets) are a different kettle of fish I dont get why or how a pet cocker would be more likely to injure its tail than a pet labrador or other breed that isnt docked?


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Pepster said:


> An aunt of someone at my work wanted a cockapoo after she saw pepper and when she got one she said it had been cheaper because it had had it's tail docked. That was about 6 months ago in Derbyshire, I wonder why it had had it's tail done if it's not allowed here?


Maybe the pup had been injured and needed its tail removing for that reason - I know a friend is just getting a wolfhound pup who was the last remaining of his letter for this reason.

The only dogs who can be docked legally in the UK are working breeds and a whole load of conditions also need to be met to ensure it is done legally.


----------



## Sezra

I suppose any sticky out bit is more likely to get injured but that shouldn't mean that you chop it off to prevent insurance claims!


----------



## Pepster

2ndhandgal said:


> Maybe the pup had been injured and needed its tail removing for that reason - I know a friend is just getting a wolfhound pup who was the last remaining of his letter for this reason.
> 
> The only dogs who can be docked legally in the UK are working breeds and a whole load of conditions also need to be met to ensure it is done legally.


That would make sense! It was the last of the litter too, and if it went for cheaper because of it's tail then why would the breeder have done it in the first place. Thanks 2ndhandgal


----------



## jaimebpa1

I ended up researching this some more. I did come across the injured tail arguement and it does make sense for breeds who are very strong. I imagine with their strength they can do some damage to their tail if it hits things.

Does anyone know if people are still findng ways to get ears cropped and tails docked since the ban? Not so much with cockapoos, but breeds like dobermans that are known for that. When something is banned that is what worries me. That people will find a way to get it done and it's not going to be as safe as with a vet.


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Ears cropped is not something which has happened in the UK for a very long time. Tail docking does still take part to a certain degree and is still legal in Southern Ireland so pups can be docked there - or said to be docked there.

Unfortunately there has always been a certain element who did this themselves with no skill anyway so hopefully as docking is less usual this is less likely to happen. I heard of a litter of rotties many years ago who had been do badly docked they had tiny stumps and nearly bled to death.


----------



## M&M's mummy

Sezra said:


> I suppose any sticky out bit is more likely to get injured but that shouldn't mean that you chop it off to prevent insurance claims!


Oh and am so tempted to say something but am sitting on my hands :devil:


----------



## curt3007

Sezra said:


> I suppose any sticky out bit is more likely to get injured but that shouldn't mean that you chop it off to prevent insurance claims!


Very good point Sarah, although it did make me smile


----------



## lady amanda

I had the same question when I first came onto this site. Lady has a docked tail too. it was the breeder who did it...not us....and all cockapoos that I have met here have also had docked tails...tho it does differ between the cocker dock which is what lady has...and the poodle dock...like Kendal's eldest two girls.


----------



## Rufini

I love Vincents long tail  But I can really understand why working dogs have it done, especially cockers if they're gun dogs.

Dans friend has a Bullmastiff who has broken her tails so many times just by wagging it so much! Once she cut it on a sharp edge and sprayed blood everywhere! They want to have it docked, more to stop her being in pain than for insurance, but they can't


----------



## BenjiBoy130

My cockapoo's tail was docked, and I was also curious as to why I saw some without docked tails. If it was up to me I'd like him to have his tail. I live in the US so perhaps that is a standard here for breeders.


----------



## sugerlump

I belive that the good God gave all dogs a tail, and that is the way it is to be..I can see the dew claw,for that can ( as was posted above) cause harm to the puppy,, but not the tail..and besides it looks so wonderful to have your puppy happley waving there tails..just saying ...lumpy


----------

